# 17century franco-flemish need more exposure im affirmative so sparse are recordings?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Lambert de Sayve is exquisite, his music refined is missa quite lovely like rare perfume, Cornalis Verdonck is cruelly underrated and almost no full recording exist, Géry de Ghersem work by Erik van Nevel is superbe, there most be more 17 century flemish we dont know are misanderstood to be redicovers, my theory is the last déboire of lineage of franco fleemish were at the peek of there artform madrigals, motets, missa...

Audiophile notice & musicologist, deprofundis ask politely whit all do respect save the glory of 17 century franco-flemish blason of good elaborated music ,state of the art.
Johannes Matelart , is relatively unknow why i only got one track of him ,my research on the web were unconclusive to find one single recording devoted to his..

Deprofundiis ask the somity of polyphony greatest ensemble and director do, something, perhaps i says... singer pur heard me or the Van Nevel familly or someone at ricercare headquaters...

There is a perriod so relatively unknow for franco-flemish and it's 17 century, we should expend there publication make album of them these barely baroque flemish before j-s Bach.

Isaluted you all please recorded these flemish godz, there are perhaps missa and partitions worth putting in music!

We need indiana jones of musicologist to exposed them, what is supposed to be superbe and unpublished in album, like a missa , madrigals motets of later days flemish 17 century.


----------

